# Denton and Sasquatch Show now on iTunes



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For those of you that use the iTunes we can now be found there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now, now tell me. what what's all this commotion about?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Crap! You guys are gonna go all Hollywood on us. Next thing you know you and @Denton will be hangin with the Kardashians and looking for safe places. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Crap! You guys are gonna go all Hollywood on us. Next thing you know you and @Denton will be hangin with the Kardashians and looking for safe places. :vs_smirk:


Yeah. That'll happen. :vs_laugh:


----------

